# another se-r owner



## Yang (Sep 4, 2008)

always been a fan of nissan, other then the altima i also have a lil'beater 95 200sx, new to the forum, had my share of different make cars, but as of now sporting the se-r, it's been good to me so far, and im on the hunt for suspension and a few upgrades, so hopefully this site will be able to point me in the right direction !










this is my se-r, it needs a drop bad, i like what i've seen on here done to some se-r's, i also have a set of black te37's for the murdered out look but feeling the whites right now~ tell me what you think~
:newbie:


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the SE-R club. Honest opinion you will get...

Lose the white wheels and get the drop, but hopefully not Eibach unless you just want look and not the looks and performance.! Check out my posts on here, if you can afford all the Nismo I did, you will not be dissapointed!


----------

